# How do I properly setup a Stanley Model 12-960 Block Plane?



## RichardDePetris (Oct 14, 2013)

I was going through Lowes and picked up a Cheapo-Maximo block plane (Kobalt 6-1/4 in Block Plane) that is identical to the Stanley 6-1/4 (model 19-920). I strongly believe they both came out of the same factor with the only difference was the logo on the frog and color of the plane body. I've successfully tuned other several new hand planes and most perform as good as other super premium hand planes I've played with (will post at a future date).

Currently, I'm having an issue properly setting up this block plane. If I tighten the screw on the frog tight, I can't make any blade adjustments, unless I loosen it which causes the whole thing to fall out of alignment. The lateral adjustment of the blade is constantly falling out of alignment during use and it's frustrating.

I may have purchased a defective product, but I doubt it as others have made the same complaint about the Stanley. I am almost certain that I don't know how to set it up. There's tons of information on tuning block planes, but most of them have a completely different mechanism.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Setting it here would be my suggestion:










But seriously…

I've not seen a frog on a block plane before. I have to google the model number you've cited below.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Richard, I have no idea of your experience level, but I'll go with a basic observation: the cap on this plane is tightened via a lever, just above the set screw. It should swing tight to about the same feel as a lever cap is engaged: tight, but not 'holy cow' tight. The screw is adjusted quarter-turns until you get there.

Between those two moving parts, you should be able to tighten the cap enough to secure the blade while allowing deliberate lateral adjustment of the iron.

Hope this helps.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If Smittys idea doesn't work. Post some pictures.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The lateral lever might be too far up the bolt, as well, making it looose. Those levers actually thread onto the bolt, before the bolt threads into the base. Just an idea…


----------



## RichardDePetris (Oct 14, 2013)

I found out the problem. I installed the lateral adjuster upside down. Doh!!! Thanks for all the help.


----------

